# Apple vs "normales Laptop"



## renard (9. September 2005)

Hi Leute!

Ich fange in 2 Wochen eine Multimedia-Ausbildung an und brauch dafür ein Laptop - laut Aussage der Schule sollen die Anforderungen sein:
1GB RAM
WLAN-fähig

Was meint ihr, bräuchte ich sonst noch? Ich habe ca 1000Euro als Finanzierung - gebraucht ist auch ok.
Eine Bekannte hat gemeint, ich soll mir einen Apple zulegen. Habe noch nie damit gearbeitet.

Was meint ihr? - Danke!


----------



## jaquline (13. September 2005)

hi!
also...

ich hab zwar selber noch nicht mit Apple gearbeitet, allerdings würde ich davon abraten.
folgender grund: soweit ich weiß gibt es für apple pcs und notesbooks auch das betriebs-
system Mac. Und ich geh mal davon aus das du nich grad ein Experte in mac bist. ^^
also ich würde dir empfehlen dir ein normales zu holen, da firmen eh noch zu 90%
windows Netzwerke usw haben, bzw. die Anwendungen über Windows laufen.

außerdem kannst du dann wenigstens Counterstrike drauf spielen   
(wenn es counterstrike auch für Mac gibt, hab ich nix gesagt)


mfg Jaquline


----------



## monger (14. September 2005)

Wenn du eine Multimedia Ausbildung anstrebst, geht wohl nichts über Apple.
    Das ist das Grafiksystem schlechthin.
 Außerdem gibt es keine Apple PC's, weil PC's nur von IBM kommen und entweder Linux oder Windows drauf haben. Ergo sind Apple Computer keine PC's (sie haben außerdem kein BIOS und laufen auch stabiler als PC's).
    Im gesamten Grafikbereich bei z.B. Zeitschriftenagenturen stehen nur Apple Computer.
 Und nur weil jeder ... mit Windows umgehen kann, muss doch OS/2 nicht schwer sein. Ich habe es selbst schon ausprobiert und bin wirklich begeistert.
 Allerdings bin ich eingefleischter Linuxer und mache eher weniger mit Multimediaanwendungen, deshalb lohnt es sich bei mir nicht.
 Außerdem können dir die Firmen-Netzwerke völlig gleichgültig sein, weil es auf die Server ankommt. Und da sieht es schon ganz anders aus: Ein beträchtlicher Teil davon sind Linuxserver, und da Mac auch auf Unix basiert, dürfte das kein Problem sein. Das mit den Windowsanwendungen ist auch nichtig, weil die meisten Windowsanwendungen an Open-Source-Quellen oder eben Apple Computern angelehnt sind .

   Und hier geht es ja schließlich um das Arbeiten und nicht um das Spielen mit einem Laptop!


----------



## jaquline (14. September 2005)

ja gut, kann sein. ich kenns nur von nem bekannten.
der arbeitet auch in so ner agentur, und bei denen läuft alles über
windows.
und das mac stabiler läuft als windows lass ich mal dahin gestellt sein.
Windows kann sogar zu 90% so stabil laufen wie linux, allerdings muss man
dazu das halbe windows umschreiben/umändern...  ^-^

naja war ja auch nur nen vorschlag


mfg Jaquline


----------



## monger (14. September 2005)

War auch nicht böse oder persönlich gemeint.
 Aber die Profis werden schon wissen, was gut ist


----------



## jaquline (14. September 2005)

ja sry, hatte ich anscheindend missinterpretiert.

jedenfalls brauch in der beziehung eigentlich nur 3 tools und kein spezielles betriebsystem.

Coral Draw, VLC-Player, Pinacle Studio 9.4     ^^  damit geht in der Beziehung
eigentlich alles was man machen kann.


Mfg Jaquline


----------



## monger (14. September 2005)

Ich hab nicht soviel Geld.
  Ich nehme Gimp.
 Und Corell Draw ist ein Programm, das ursprünglich nur für Apple Computer geschrieben wurde.


----------



## jaquline (15. September 2005)

wieder was gelernt. ^^


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. September 2005)

Sagt mal, ist euch eigentlich klar, was für unfundierten und größtenteils falschen Kram ihr hier
jemandem erzählt, der Hilfe für seine Ausbildung braucht?

renard, ich gebe dir folgende Tipps:

1. 1000 Euro sind nicht viel, wenn man sich eigentlich gerne ein leistungsfähiges Notebook kaufen
möchte. Leistung ist nötig, wenn man Multimedia entwickeln möchte. Immerhin bezieht der Begriff
Multimedia diverse hungrige Anwendungsbereiche mit ein. Das geht von Videoschnitt, Audiobearbeitung
über 3D-Modelling und Realtime 3D bis hin zu DVD- und/oder Anwendungs-Authoring.
Du wirst bei deiner Suche schnell feststellen, dass du mit deinem sehr begrenzten Budget auf der
Apple-Seite nicht weit kommst. Insofern bietet sich schon die Windows-Ebene an.

2. Es ist völliger Quatsch, wenn jemand behauptet, dass man für die Multimedia-Entwicklung einen
Mac haben sollte. Immerhin ist die Zielplattform für die du entwickeln wirst zu rund 95% Windows.
Es gibt für wirklich alle deine potentiellen Anwendungsbereiche absolut professionelle Software auf
Windows-Basis. Hier nur eine kurze Liste von entsprechender Software:

Adobe Photoshop
Adobe Illustrator
Macromedia Flash
Macromedia Director
Avid XPress
Adobe After Effects
Autodesk 3D Studio Max
Maxon Cinema 4D
Steinberg WaveLab
Emagic Logic
Steinberg Cubase
usw. usw.
Dies nur als kleine Beispiele für durchaus branchenübliche Software im professionellen Multimedia-
Sektor.

3. Worauf du unbedingt achten solltest:
Informier dich, was du genau mit deinem Notebook machen musst und was du auch an deinem PC
zuhause erledigen kannst. Abhängig davon kannst du dann recht schnell rausfinden, ob du ein sehr
leistungsfähiges Notebook überhaupt brauchst oder ob ein kleineres Gerät vielleicht doch reicht.
Beispiel: Wenn du Multimedia-Software entwickeln musst, dann geht kaum ein Weg an Macromedia
Director vorbei. Diese Software ist unglaublich mächtig, aber ein wirklich gutes Arbeiten erfordert
eine hohe Bildschirmauflösung, wenn du nicht mehr mit dem Verschieben der einzelnen Anzeigebereiche,
als mit der eigentlichen Entwicklungsarbeit beschäftigt sein möchtest. 1024x768 ist da fast nicht
brauchbar. Ähnlich dürfte es dir auch mit 3D-, Audiosequencer-, Videocompositing-Software usw.
gehen. Große Displays, hohe Auflösung. Nie unterschätzen.

Fazit:
1. Vergiss einen Apple, das passt nicht in dein Budget und bringt dir keinerlei Vorteile, wenn nicht
dein Umfeld auch durchgehend Apple nutzt oder du Apple-spezifische Software nutzen musst.
2. Informiere dich GENAU, was ihr mit dem Notebook machen müsst. Komm dann auf uns zurück
und schreibe hier genauer, was ihr macht. Je mehr Infos man hat, desto konkreter kann man Tipps
geben.
3. Wenn "Multimedia" auch in deinem Zusammenhang bedeutet, dass umfangreich mit verschiedensten
Medien gearbeitet werden soll, dann gewöhn dich schonmal an den Gedanken, dass dein Budget
evtl. nicht reicht. Besser jetzt schon daran denken, als später aus allen Wolken zu fallen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. September 2005)

Um mal fuer ein wenig Aufklaerung in Sachen Betriebssystem fuer elektronisches Obst zu sorgen:
Das Betriebssystem auf dem Apple nennt sich MacOS, man kann aber auch Linux auf dem Apple zum laufen kriegen.
Erst ab Version 10, bezeichnet als MacOS X (oder in Regel einfach OS X), setzt MacOS auf einen Unix-artigen Kern.


----------



## monger (16. September 2005)

@Martin Schaefer:
 Es ist wohl qualifizierter, eine riesen Tippliste zu geben, und im Anschluss als Fazit auszugeben, dass er sich genauer informieren solle?
   Das mit dem informieren ist vollkommen richtig.
 Aber bei deinen Ausführungen kommt er preismäßig an einen Apple hin, denn für die Hardwareausstattung die du "durch die Blume" aufgeführt hast, wird er wohl etliches Zahlen dürfen.
   Und was heißt hier "für Windows entwickeln"?
   Ist es nicht der Geist unserer Zeit, Entwicklungen plattformunabhängig zu gestalten?
   Ist der Multimediasektor nicht schon seit Jahren plattformunabhängig?
 Und unfundierte oder unqualifizierte Aussagen können in einem Forum garnicht getroffen werden, da, wie du erwähnt hast, es sich um Tipps handelt. Und diese sollen einen Denkanstoß auch in andere Richtungen geben. Was derjenige daraus macht, ist seine eigene, freie Entscheidung (auch andere können denken).
 Und da sich hier kaum Profis im Forum befinden, müssen auch Leihen oder angelehrnte Ratschläge geben.
   Keiner, der helfen will, hat es verdient, auf solch brüskierende Art und Weise behandelt zu werden.
   Und der als Kram bezeichnete, praxisgestützte Tipp, ist nicht unfundiert.
   Ich weiß es aus der Praxis und ich kenne es von Profis.
   Schade, dass man sich an solchen Stellen für das Helfen entschuldigen muss.


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. September 2005)

Irgendwie hab ich das dumpfe Gefühl, das könnte (wieder mal) in einen OS-War ausarten ...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. September 2005)

monger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Martin Schaefer:
> Es ist wohl qualifizierter, eine riesen Tippliste zu geben, und im Anschluss als Fazit auszugeben, dass er sich genauer informieren solle?
> Das mit dem informieren ist vollkommen richtig.
> Aber bei deinen Ausführungen kommt er preismäßig an einen Apple hin, denn für die Hardwareausstattung die du "durch die Blume" aufgeführt hast, wird er wohl etliches Zahlen dürfen.


Und wieviel muss er zahlen, wenn er sich eine lahme Möhre kauft, die für seine
Aufgabenstellungen nicht geeignet ist und er dann wieder verkaufen und neu
kaufen muss? Vorher genau informieren ist wichtig, um eine Fehlinvestition
zu vermeiden. Die Infos auch an uns hier weiterzugeben hilft, bessere Tipps zu geben.
Eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau kostet eben viel Geld. Meine Liste an möglichen Einsatz-
gebieten beweist das. Wenn sich aber herausstellt, dass nur eine Teilmenge der von mir
genannten Anwendungsbereiche nötig ist, dann kann er uns das mitteilen und dann kann
ihm auch konkreter geholfen werden.


			
				monger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und was heißt hier "für Windows entwickeln"?
> Ist es nicht der Geist unserer Zeit, Entwicklungen plattformunabhängig zu gestalten?
> Ist der Multimediasektor nicht schon seit Jahren plattformunabhängig?


Videoproduktion ist per se plattformunabhängig.
Audioproduktion ist per se plattformunabhängig.
3D-Rendering (Stills und Video) ist per se plattformunabhängig.
Interaktives Multimedia mit Flash oder Director ist auch für Mac und Windows PC (Flash auch für Linux).
Die Arbeitsplattform (das OS) spielt für die Content Creation keine Rolle.
Aber es ist wichtig, für Multimedia-Anwendungen die Zielgruppe nicht aus den Augen zu
verlieren. Es gibt wesentliche Unterschiede zwischen den einsetzbaren Features, wenn
man die Zielplattformen für interaktives Multimedia mal genau betrachtet.


			
				monger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und unfundierte oder unqualifizierte Aussagen können in einem Forum garnicht getroffen werden, da, wie du erwähnt hast, es sich um Tipps handelt. Und diese sollen einen Denkanstoß auch in andere Richtungen geben. Was derjenige daraus macht, ist seine eigene, freie Entscheidung (auch andere können denken).


Unfundierte und unqualifizierte Aussagen sind beispielsweise:

*Vom Mac abzuraten, weil jemand kein "Mac-Experte" sei.* Die Bedienung
des OS des Arbeitsrechners (z.B. Mac oder Windows) spielt absolut keine Rolle für die
Multimedia-Entwicklung. Wichtig sind lediglich die eingesetzten Werkzeuge (Hardwareausstattung
und Anwendungs- bzw. Authoring-Software) und deren Featureset.
*Counterstrike spielen können.* Was soll das?
*Apple ist das Grafiksystem schlechthin.* Das ist völliger Käse, sorry. Die Tatsache, dass
der Mac im Printbereich vorrangig eingesetzt wird, hat historische Gründe und hat überhaupt
nichts mit dem Multimediabereich zu tun.
*Corel Draw wurde ursprünglich für den Apple entwickelt.* Diese Aussage ist schlichtweg falsch.
Corel Draw für den Mac erschien erst Jahre nach den ersten PC Versionen.
*Coral Draw, VLC-Player, Pinacle Studio 9.4  damit geht in der Beziehung
eigentlich alles was man machen kann.* Um Himmels Willen, was für eine Vorstellung
hat jaquline von dem, was Multimedia ist? Vektorgrafik, eine Playersoftware und ein
Videoschnittprogramm sollen alle Bereiche von Multimedia abdecken? Ich denke, wer
auch nur einen Funken Ahnung von Multimediaproduktion hat, der trifft nicht derart falsche
Aussagen. Wo bleiben da Audiobearbeitung, Videocompositing, 3D, Interaktivität usw.?

Und nun noch zu deinen Kommentaren, monger:

*Und da sich hier kaum Profis im Forum befinden, müssen auch Leihen oder angelehrnte Ratschläge geben.*
Woher nimmst du diese Information?
Ich beispielsweise habe seit rund 11 Jahren mit Multimedia-Entwicklung zu tun und es
gibt noch viele andere, die jeweils zumindest in Teilbereichen des großen Feldes Multimedia
absolute Profis sind.
*Keiner, der helfen will, hat es verdient, auf solch brüskierende Art und Weise behandelt zu werden.*
Und keiner, der hier um Hilfe bittet, hat es verdient mit falschen Aussagen oder Halbwahrheiten
bedient zu werden.
*Schade, dass man sich an solchen Stellen für das Helfen entschuldigen muss.*
Hier muss sich niemand fürs Helfen entschuldigen, solange es sich um Hilfe handelt.
Ich würde es aber nicht als Hilfe bezeichnen, wenn jemand wirklich falsche Informationen
weitergibt. Wie du an der Liste oben sehen kannst, sind da schon gravierende
Fehlinformationen oder zumindest Fehleinschätzungen drin. Ich behaupte nicht, dass hier
jemand absichtlich falsche Auskünfte erteilt. Aber wenn man auf einem Gebiet nicht so
bewandert ist, dann sollte man lieber etwas vorsichtiger mit solchen Aussagen sein.
Insbesondere dann, wenn es beim Fragesteller nicht um eine reine Interessenfrage oder
Hobbyanwendung geht, sondern um Arbeitsgeräte für die Berufsausbildung.

Insgesamt bleibt mir nur zu sagen, dass Multimedia ein sehr weit dehnbarer Begriff ist,
sodass sich das Problem vielleicht etwa so bildlich darstellen lässt:

Jemand fragt, was er sich für eine Küche kaufen soll, weil er sich sein Essen selber machen will.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die zu empfehlende Ausstattung auch wesentlich davon abhängt,
ob der Betreffende sich nur täglich 2 Spiegeleier backen möchte, oder ob ein Gourmet
geboren wurde, der gerne feinste Kochkunst praktizieren möchte.
Meine im vorigen Beitrag genannte Softwareliste ist zumindest ein Ausschnitt einer
Gourmet-Ausstattung für den angehenden Multimediaproduzenten, im Grunde ein
Katalog, aus dem man sich erstmal die Ausstattung raussucht, um sie dann zu einem
sinnvollen Ganzen kombinieren zu können.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## jaquline (16. September 2005)

@martin.
ich bin zwar kein multimedia fachmann, heißt aber trotzdem nicht,
das die programme schlecht sind die ich empholen hab.   
vieleicht liegts einfach daran das ich nen progger bin.
das heisst, ich brauch bei winblöd, Tux und Apfel auch nur
den Editor, Paint, und nen Kompiler um alles zu machen was es gibt.
Ich kann dir spontan auch ne Flash website schreiben, wo sich 100 Autos hin 
und her bewegen und nebenbei werbung für BMW machen.
Man beachte: das alles mit nem *Text Editor*.

Was ich damit sagen will: es kommt immer darauf an welche vorkenntnisse
man hat und was er mit den basic programmen anfängt.

Und was die Hardware angeht:
*Mann muss nich immer das Teuerste kaufen* 
oft reicht auch (vorallem im Computer bereich) auch Hardware die ne Nummer
Kleiner ist. Angenommen er braucht halt nen Note mit nem P4 und 3Ghz.
Dann reicht es, wenn man sich nen Note holt nen P4 und 2,4Ghz hat und taktet den
Rest hoch. Beim kauf sparst du so 100€. Und von denn 100€ nimmst du 50€ und kaufst
dir den P4 Kühler für Notebooks bis 4Ghz. Dann fackelt dir das Note auch nich durch.
Und für die Graka nimmste nen Riva tuner.
....   



Also ich würd nach der Diskusion hier ma meinen:
frag Martin wenns um Software geht,
Mich wenn du wissen willst, wie du ein schnelles note für wenig geld bekommen willst.



Mfg Jaquline


OC-Ruled!


----------



## hela (16. September 2005)

Also ich halt mich da an die Lebensweisheit von Dieter Nuhr:
"Wenn du keine Ahnung hast - einfach mal Schnauze halten".
   Aber offenbar hält sich nicht jeder daran.


----------



## renard (18. September 2005)

Mann oh Mann, da habe ich ja was losgetreten.

 Besten Dank auf jeden Fall für Eure Tipps, Meinungen, Ratschläge. Habe alles in mich aufgesogen, was hier steht.


----------



## monger (19. September 2005)

Sorry Renard,

 hier werden nur noch Aussagen zerpflügt und schlecht gemacht. Hör auf Martin, der weiß es.


----------



## renard (22. September 2005)

Hallo Leute!

 Hier kommen also nochmal die Spezifikationen:
 - 1GB RAM
 - WLAN
 - DVD Brenner
 - Software, die wir benutzen: 3DStudioMax, Maya, das ganze Macromedia-Package, Videoschnitt-Programme (keine Ahnung von den Namen), Illustrator und DVD-Authoring-Tools. Weiters sollen wir zeitweise auf Linux arbeiten und Java lernen. 

 Ich habe mir gedacht, dass das Acer 1692 WLMI passen würde. Was meint ihr dazu?

 Danke!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. September 2005)

renard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe mir gedacht, dass das Acer 1692 WLMI passen würde. Was meint ihr dazu?



Schaut im Prinzip nicht schlecht aus, das Gerät.
Du musst halt dran denken, dass du noch 512MB nachrüsten musst.
Das Einzige, was mir spontan aufgefallen ist, ist die Bildschirmauflösung.
Deine Anwendungen haben teils einen riesigen Funktionsumfang, der sich auch auf dem
Bildschirm bemerkbar macht. Ich denke da insbesondere an Macromedia Flash & Director,
aber auch z.B. 3D Studio Max oder Videobearbeitungssoftware wie After Effects o.ä.
Diese Programme haben teils sehr viele Paletten, Fenster, Arbeitsbereiche oder wie auch
immer du das nennen möchtest. Gerade bei Flash und Director kann es sehr schnell
unangenehm werden, wenn der Bidschirm besonders auch in der Vertikalen nur 800px
Auflösung hat.

Ich weiß nicht, ob es in deinem Preissegment vergleichbare Notebooks gibt, die ein
4:3 Display mit 1280x1024 oder aber 1440x1050 haben. Aber wenn du etwas in der
Richtung finden würdest, dann würdest du dir sicher einen großen Gefallen tun.
Versprochen. 

Wie gesagt, der Rest der Ausstattung scheint mir völlig ok zu sein.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## monger (22. September 2005)

Ich kann Martin wenigstens in diesem Punkt zustimmen. Es gibt Programme, die umfangreiche Systemtools als "schwebende" Fenster haben oder eben enorm viele Toolboxes haben. Bei einem 15" Bildschirm ist das wirklich ein unschönes Vergnügen, da man ständig am Scrollen etc. ist.
 Das mit der Linuxgeschichte kannst du ja mal im Linuxforum posten (falls du Probleme hast). Oder du frägst Martin.


----------

